# Transom mounted water pick up



## mgeistman (Jun 13, 2012)

All I can say is WOW!!!! I finally got to test in in some really grassy shallows and it never missed a beat!!! No clogging what so ever. I can't under stand how it does not get clogged up? I figured the little pick up hanging down from the boat would be a grass rake lol. Never any issues though. Another 100$ well spent!!!


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

What are you talking about - for the motor cooling or livewells? 

Got any pics?


----------



## mgeistman (Jun 13, 2012)

lol for the engine


----------



## mgeistman (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

That's what I thought, for the engine however some have used them for livewells too (why I asked).. Very nice and looks like you could trim another 1/4-1/2 inch off since it's topped out.


----------



## mgeistman (Jun 13, 2012)

Yea I plan on doing that


----------



## Barbarian (Feb 12, 2009)

Do you have another pic of the whole thing together? I havent ever seen that.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

more info please? any other experience?....looks like a good solution...


----------



## mgeistman (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Recommend covering hose with wire loom to keep the sun off and adds a little scuff protection. Looks good!


----------



## mgeistman (Jun 13, 2012)

That's a good idea! Thanks


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

Is that homemade or something new by bob's? Intresting option.


----------



## mgeistman (Jun 13, 2012)

Bobs makes it


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

That garden hose looks "Gangsta"... Kewl idea though.


----------



## mgeistman (Jun 13, 2012)

Lol the garden hose is temporary till I figure out the best way to route it. I'm going to have a stainless braided AN line made once I figure out the perfect length it needs.


----------



## 1ofthesedays (May 11, 2011)

So all of your water to cool the engine is coming from that? so what about mud and stuff like that it doesn't suck in more since it's on the bottom of the boat?


----------



## mgeistman (Jun 13, 2012)

Yea I'm sure I'm gonna go through water pumps faster but no different than a gear case with a nose cone pickup though. The lower two holes are open on the lower unit.


----------



## RedfishStalker (Jul 27, 2012)

mgeistman said:


> Lol the garden hose is temporary till I figure out the best way to route it. I'm going to have a stainless braided AN line made once I figure out the perfect length it needs.


Mg can you get me a better pic of how it fastens to your motor. Also on the low water do you think there would be a way to put a screen on it?


----------



## marker150 (Nov 25, 2008)

http://www.bobsmachine.com/products/installation-water_pickup.cfm

Transom Mounted Water Pick-up
Installation Instructions
It is best to remove the lower unit from the engine to locate the water accumulation chamber which will either be in front or behind the water pump housing, depending on your motor.

Drill a 23/32 inch hole and tap a ½ inch pipe into the side of the lower unit that is coming into the chamber.

You will need to acquire a hose of appropriate length, (long enough to reach from the tapped hole, over the mounting bracket of the engine, and down to the pick up tube), Approximately 50-70 inches long with a #12 female fitting on one end and a ½ inch male pipe on the other.

Note: You must also close off the original factory installed water pick-up.

Mount the pick-up to the left-hand side of the pad or transom when using a right-hand rotating prop and vice versa for a left-hand rotating prop.

Mount the pick-up bracket as close to the bottom of the transom as possible. This will allow area for up and down adjustment of the pick-up tube, if required.

Note: The same instructions apply to both models of RSM International's transom mounted water pick-up tubes.


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

marker150 said:


> http://www.bobsmachine.com/products/installation-water_pickup.cfm
> 
> Transom Mounted Water Pick-up
> Installation Instructions
> ...


sounds like this will void the factory warranty on the lower unit. anyone got feed back on that one way or the other?i guess bobs regular LWPU will void a warranty as well?


----------



## marker150 (Nov 25, 2008)

It looks like in tho OP photo, the hose may be connected to the hose fitting for flushing the motor. ??


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

No it's attached to the LU above the cavitation plate.

TH


----------



## Barbarian (Feb 12, 2009)

If you have to close off the factory water pickups, what happens at idle?


----------



## RedfishStalker (Jul 27, 2012)

Barbarian said:


> If you have to close off the factory water pickups, what happens at idle?


Basically you are still sucking water with the water pump instead of from the sides of the lower unit it is now from the low water unit. it creates a suction.


----------



## 2013Shoalcat (Aug 1, 2012)

I had one installed on our Dargle Scout, similar to this one but it was installed on the bottom of the hull and it had an inline screen filter that was see through so you could keep an eye on it and clean it out when it got plugged up with grass. It is awesome, never have to worry about water pressure as long as water is going through it. The dealer installed it for me and after a few outings the hose came loose and filled the hull full of h2O, got it fixed and its still working 13 years later.


----------



## mgeistman (Jun 13, 2012)

Glad to hear that. I would try to take better pics but I'm not close to my boat sorry. I would assume it would void the warranty, to a certain extent though.


----------



## blacdj (Dec 8, 2006)

I didnt know they made anything like this 
I had a couple of question
was it hard to install ? and did you grain anymore water pressure?


----------



## mgeistman (Jun 13, 2012)

No it is very easy to install, but time-consuming you want to take your time on this because drilling and tapping the lower unit for a half inch hole is pretty tricky lol. Idk about water pressure, I can only see head temp on the engine. From the looks of it water pressure should go up. It scoops more water the faster you go.


----------



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

Keep us update on how you like it. I wonder how it preformed when the boat is sitting on the bottom or in heavy grass in shallow water.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mgeistman (Jun 13, 2012)

So far it has been great in shallow grassy water. It's mounted in the tunnel so when the boat is sittin on bottom it still has a couple of inches of water in between the pick up and the bottom. When I tested it in the grass I wasn't running across it either, I was bow fishin so we were just trolling around in 8-24" of water, I think if it was gonna clogg up that would be the quickest way. I know before I had this, fishing the same area the factory intakes would clog up about every 30min. so I'm very pleased so far. Only thing I'm noticing is in very sharp turns to the right my temp comes up pretty quick. I guess Bc it's mounted on the left side and it must be raising outta the water when turning that sharp to the right.


----------



## mgeistman (Jun 13, 2012)

2013Shoalcat, what kind/brand of inline screen did y'all have? I'm thinking about using one. Also thinking about mounting a small lift pump to help out the factory pump what you guys think?


----------



## PastorD (Jul 2, 2012)

ReelWork said:


> Recommend covering hose with wire loom to keep the sun off and adds a little scuff protection. Looks good!


That's what she said:biggrin:


----------



## mgeistman (Jun 13, 2012)

:cheers:


PastorD said:


> That's what she said:biggrin:


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

Wow! Interesting concept...cva34


----------



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

I have been asking about this concept for a couple years and have never really got any response. I just don't see why it is not done more often, it seems like a good concept. I think we would all appreciate periodic updates on how you and your engine like this setup overtime. You maybe be the pioneer In a new modification.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theyallbreak (Jan 29, 2012)

My father made one on his 18ft lowe aluminium boat in the late 80's it had a 90hp and a 4 blade heavy cupped that old man baumann made. I know my father had welded a tunnel in it and mounted the water pick up at the start of the tunnel and ran the hose thru the floor. It was on there for a while but finally put a low water pick up on that bob's had made since they really didn't have for that motor at the time.


----------



## bogan (Mar 23, 2006)

How does it fill up when you back the boat in the water? Seems like there would be an air bubble in the line when you start the outboard...


----------



## 2013Shoalcat (Aug 1, 2012)

mgeistman said:


> 2013Shoalcat, what kind/brand of inline screen did y'all have? I'm thinking about using one. Also thinking about mounting a small lift pump to help out the factory pump what you guys think?


It looked like this one, my dealer installed it so I dont know where it come from, but u could unscrew the clear top and clean it out.


----------



## mgeistman (Jun 13, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

Gonna order one next week and install its later this month on the scooter


----------



## mgeistman (Jun 13, 2012)

Yull love it!!


----------



## muzzleloader (May 21, 2004)

I saw one similiar to this that also had a check valve installed so the pump would not lose prime. Guy said he could have the motor out of the water like a helicopter
And it would pick up and keep motor cool !


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

jabsco.  look on this page. Cool webiste to spend some time on though!
http://greatlakesskipper.com/category-1/121_592-boat-plumbing-scoops-and-strainers.html


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

Adding one of those would be really nice its crazy the stuff I have pulled out of them on offshore boats


----------



## mgeistman (Jun 13, 2012)

Well I put it to the test yesterday, we ran from the west mouth of the lagoon all the way to the end of shoalwater bay in poc, and hit every sand bar and grass flat I could find with multiple stops. Every time we stopped I got out and checked to see how much grass had accumulated, and it had grass hung up on it but never inside it. I left the grass on the whole time to see how much it would build up and try to clogg it and it never did. Once I got out into clean water the grass was gone. I've gotta say this has made the "never own another boat without one list"!


----------

